# Looking for training idea for warm up/cool down



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I'm looking for warming up and cooling down ideas for training. I'm on force fetch with my young dog and she's a bit soft, so I'm trying to make sure I have her in the best frame of mind before we start and after we're done. 
But in general how are you warming up and cooling down your dog for field training or for events? Both mentally and physically.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Alaska7133 said:


> I'm looking for warming up and cooling down ideas for training. I'm on force fetch with my young dog and she's a bit soft, so I'm trying to make sure I have her in the best frame of mind before we start and after we're done.
> But in general how are you warming up and cooling down your dog for field training or for events? Both mentally and physically.


Do you have Lardy's volume 1?


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Warm up / cool down
Discussed this recently with the training group. Dogs should be brought out of the crate under control and walk at heel until released to air. Then brought back to heel and to the line. After a series the dog should leave the line under control at heel back to the truck. In time the dog will recognize the routine and understand it is time to work, and good retrievers love their work.
I like to give Jake plenty of time to air. At a trial I want to be a fair distance from any action. He is 4 and used to the routine. He will usually come to heel on his own, focused and ready for business. 
You need to read your dog. Jake can get a little full of himself occasionally. When he does I do kind of a basic obedience drill, make him heel forward backwards sideways, sit, lay down, recall, etc. Just communicating that he needs to listen and follow commands promptly.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I have Total Retriever with Lardy, maybe you could call it volume 1?
I’m looking more for that warm up/cool down for yard work. Getting the dog mentally ready for a FF session and then afterwards. I’ve been throwing a frisbee type toy a few times to get her warmed up. Then at the end too. My husband thinks I’m getting “happy fetch” and not “force fetch”. That she’s not learning about force and what she’s supposed to be doing. I think my warm ups have not been good for FF.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

By doing that you are providing her a contrast of PLAY = FUN and WORK = DRUDGERY
Not something I want to teach my dog...
Listen, force fetch isn't fun. IMO if it's drudgery and goes on for weeks and weeks, you're not doing it right. This is where the dog learns the HAVE TO -- not practice the WANT TO. 
What exactly is she doing that you aren't pleased with?
I've long since stopped doing fun bumpers (aka injury inducers), they really are not praise. Maybe a tension releaser but at some point the dog has to buckle down and work and do it because he's obligated to.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Alaska7133 said:


> I have Total Retriever with Lardy, maybe you could call it volume 1?
> I’m looking more for that warm up/cool down for yard work. Getting the dog mentally ready for a FF session and then afterwards. I’ve been throwing a frisbee type toy a few times to get her warmed up. Then at the end too. My husband thinks I’m getting “happy fetch” and not “force fetch”. That she’s not learning about force and what she’s supposed to be doing. I think my warm ups have not been good for FF.








YBS Media







ybsmedia.com




I agree with your husband.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

Agree with the above, force fetch isn't going to be fun. When I was doing force fetch with Rio last winter, I did it under the coaching of a pro that I'd send videos to. He would tell me repeatedly that Rio isn't in the right frame of mind and he needs to be serious and while I hate this term, slightly submissive (I hate watching cowering dogs but I knew what he meant). He'd point out avoidance behavior in Rio that I never saw before, quite eye opening. 

If you want to keep up her attitude I would do it with separate sessions of marks, don't intermingle the two. Also, those supposedly sensitive dogs can a lot of times just be masters at avoidance behavior and manipulation. Speaking from experience and learning the hard way there (not Rio, but Fisher was a master)! But if you don't take care of that now, you will see a problem later on. Whether its in force to pile or T work. Or your force fetch process will drag on forever and then your dog will learn to hate the work.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

You all are right. I was doing obedience before and after. Then I watched Hillmann and thought maybe I should be making it “fun”. My husband said no way, it’s not “fun”, it’s work. So I’ll go back to making it work. Miss Ruby will be less happy. We’re on the picking it up off the ground stage of FF. No more fun bumpers. Sigh I was just hoping to make it easier on both of us. I have been using Lardy from the beginning, I shouldn’t have switched it up and watched some Hillmann. Pick a method and stick with it all the way through...


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Alaska

In general I like to follow up any training (obedience or field) with something fun, in essence an application of the Premack Principle. Force fetch is a prime example of chaining. Let's say after a session of FF which is strictly business I offer a fun thing . I did this in the obedience ring, keeps the dog happy and releases some stress. Ex. "Exercise finished" followed by "Good girl" then "Touch" or "Spin" etc.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

gdgli said:


> Alaska
> 
> In general I like to follow up any training (obedience or field) with something fun, in essence an application of the Premack Principle. Force fetch is a prime example of chaining. Let's say after a session of FF which is strictly business I offer a fun thing . I did this in the obedience ring, keeps the dog happy and releases some stress. Ex. "Exercise finished" followed by "Good girl" then "Touch" or "Spin" etc.


Thanks George, that's a good suggestion. I have taught my dogs to spin left and right and do arounds behind me. But I never thought to do it after a FF session or at an interval to break the monotony. Ruby is a lot softer than Riot, which is why I waited until she was 14 months old to start FF. I also waited on CC with her. Since she's so soft I'm trying to make sure she's in a good mindset before and after. My husband has said I'm not very good at telling the dog we're beginning to work or ending work. I've been trying with Ruby to remember to say, "get ready". She's smart and she retains very well.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Alaska7133 said:


> Thanks George, that's a good suggestion. I have taught my dogs to spin left and right and do arounds behind me. But I never thought to do it after a FF session or at an interval to break the monotony. Ruby is a lot softer than Riot, which is why I waited until she was 14 months old to start FF. I also waited on CC with her. Since she's so soft I'm trying to make sure she's in a good mindset before and after. My husband has said I'm not very good at telling the dog we're beginning to work or ending work. I've been trying with Ruby to remember to say, "get ready". She's smart and she retains very well.


Have you watched Ron Rubrecht at a trial? Watch how he leaves the line with his dog.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

gdgli said:


> Have you watched Ron Rubrecht at a trial? Watch how he leaves the line with his dog.


Ron lives far away from me. The only time I've been around him, he was helping out at the WCX at a national specialty a few years ago. The only video I found of him running a dog, cut out after the bird was taken from the dog, so I wasn't able to see how he interacted. If you find a video, let me know. Thanks


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I thought that you might have seen him at a trial at the National Specialty, sorry.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

gdgli said:


> I thought that you might have seen him at a trial at the National Specialty, sorry.


He was there I'm sure. I just don't remember seeing him run his dogs. Next national I go to, I'll watch for him at the line. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

He lets them carry his hat back to the car LOL
I prefer to run to the car and let them roll on a bumper! 
Highly specialized technique


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

K9-Design said:


> He lets them carry his hat back to the car LOL
> I prefer to run to the car and let them roll on a bumper!
> Highly specialized technique


I like it! Ruby is the mail dog, and I always wear a hat when I’m running my dog. So that could easily work and it would be something she would enjoy.


----------

